# WARNING! Do NOT buy from cichlid96 on AB



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I won't go into details just yet but he is trying to be two different people, one we all know and one where he wants to be a stranger. For now a short version, he ripped us off on our money, we caught him and found out who he is ( you would be shocked) and he sent us fish under pressure knowing he was caught. We received 3 Betta's that we did not order, most likely his personal fish. Just a warning until all is figured out but do not buy from that person! He is fake is is trying to con people out of their money.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow... What in the world happened? I mean if you can't say, I understand. I can't help but be curious. Are the fish he sent ok?  I hate when people do things like this. Just reminds me that the world can be a very bad place.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm confused, he sent you fish that you did not order? Did you get a refund?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Is he in the US?


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi I am Candice's boyfriend. I was the one who purchased them from user cichlid96 on AB. He intended to give us the run a round and rip us off without sending any fish. When we found out who he really was he sent us fish a day after he said he already mailed them off and he sent 3 that we did not order. The fish on the auction did not exist, so he sent us 3 that were most likely his own. My girlfriend Candice made a video of all evidence and might post it to warn all others of this fraud.


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes he is from New York and is on this forum a lot! He is a silver member on here and claimed it wasn't him! But we have proof and we made a video proving it was him by putting the email on Facebook and we found his FB page. What's weird is that same day both Candice and I sent him fB requests because we knew him off of this forum. Anyways we know who he is because he is also a member of the FB page Members of BettaFish. So after we confronted him about trying to rip us off and not actually sending fish he deleted his Fb account!! He is fake and trying to be 2 people. So after he found out who he was he sent us 3 random fish that he sent out yesterday on the 6th instead of the 5th like he said he did. One of the fish he sent is sick and all chewed up. We are very unhappy and asked him for the full 87$ back that we sent him.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

The user cichlid96 on AB is nobody. No sales, no feedback, and I have a feeling that since this has been posted he will not be using that account on AB again.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

wow :shock:


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah he definitely won't and shouldn't!! He was trying to scam us! Where he messed up is when he used his real email which we looked up on google an Facebook.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

The funny thing is who did it you wouldn't expect!!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sure there is a reason you're not saying who it is, but now I'm worried  Would you or your husband please reply to my mail?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Was he the one who was listing those Thailand Imports saying he had to get rid of stock for new ones coming in?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes the platinum black HMPK! I posted a picture of the female because I was wondering if I should breed the sibling pair. Well I guess I can't because he posted fake fish!!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I think I have a little feeling who it is..... something fishy going on hmmmmm


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, I remember those, he listed a double tail HM in the HMPK section which I thought was funny. Which member is it? I just want to know. Not going to harass them or anything. I'm just curious


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Can you warn people by posting a report on his seller feedback? or is that allowed on AB?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

By the way that she described it of the seller "taking down or closing the auction" in her other Thad technically they cannot leave a feedback


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

As of right now we will not disclose who this person is because we are trying to get our money back and if he will not I told him I will let people in the forum and in aquabid know who he is so people won't get scamed by him in the future I also made a video with proof that shows who he is 
And I will post these videos if I have to. Does anybody know if we can get our money back in anyway ?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I find this all highly suspicious.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Took the liberty of looking for the auctions...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1347005298


This is just another one the seller sold..


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1347005795


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

He has two aqua bid accounts the one we discribed an the other as his Betta fish forum username . Both have no feedback . But all is linked to his Facebook . Which he deleted but my boyfriend took pictures off his Facebook account. And I wouldnt write all of this about him if I wasn't 100% sure .


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Paypal has has a Resolution Center if you used them.

Edit: ahh never mind.. paypal is broken, huh?

Wow, both of those auctions looks fishy. (sorry, had to >.>)


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

This is just sad, how anyone can do this to people and live with themselves.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a similar problem but my guy was in California.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

oh my god, this is terrible 

I know people used to do this on some sims I used to play, but that was digital animals. These are real!

How could someone do this and not feel anything?
Karma will get them though.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

It's very unfortunate, my boyfriend wanted his first Aquabid Betta so we could try and start a unique line and our first time doing it we got ripped. It feels really bad especially when we are good people and would never dream of doing this to another person.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Well hopefully the truth comes out... One thing I can't stand are con artists.. Taking people's hard earned money without recourse... 

@Candice: How did you guys pay for the fish? Hopefully it was via PayPal or some other secure method... Also, as a rule of thumb for me, I dont buy from anyone who has no feedback whatsoever.. I may have to pay more from an established seller, but it's better to be safe than sorry. Hope you guys find a way to get your money back. Do keep us posted!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Well hopefully the truth comes out... One thing I can't stand are con artists.. Taking people's hard earned money without recourse...
> 
> @Candice: How did you guys pay for the fish? Hopefully it was via PayPal or some other secure method... Also, as a rule of thumb for me, I dont buy from anyone who has no feedback whatsoever.. I may have to pay more from an established seller, but it's better to be safe than sorry. Hope you guys find a way to get your money back. Do keep us posted!



Agrred 100% with the feedback rule. It's always good to see 5 negative reviews than 0 reviews, especially if this said seller is selling phenomenal fish.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Because PayPal was down we paid western union. We dont have any experience buying off aquabid so that is where we learned our lesson by not looking at feedback . Next time we will definitely check feedback .


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh Candice!

I am so glad you are being proactive and letting people know.

Sending you good vibes!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Candice.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I guess the I only good thing that came out of it is that he got caught and he emailed us back and confessed. If we I get the ok from moderators I will post his name to make people aware of who not to do business with.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sorry, you two :<

Hopefully all goes well. It's good you took a video and have actual proof.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

DQ. i dont know anybody on that group who would do something so horrendous. everybody there is a community. recently Karen Mac Auley gave a free MG import amazing female that SHE chose and paid for to the group leader Lori Green. i can assure you we woulnt do that


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I just had a bad feeling from the start so I wanted proof. Sure does suck though!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Can I ask how the fish are? You said he sent a few fish but they where sick?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Two of the fish look fine. One fish has really bad torn fins and is laying on his side. He's a plakat so he didn't hurt his fins his self .


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Now i am dying to know who this is...


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Wait so he confessed and yet he hasn't returned your money yet?

Oh my goodness!

Hoping for the best for you!

I wonder if he has undiagnosed issues or an addiction.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm only curious of who it is just so I can be careful in the future. 

I'm hoping to do some spawns once I move out (hoping next year) so I'd like to know who and who NOT to buy from.

As for the plakat, do you think he got into some sort of fight?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

He confessed and gave us a poor reason for what he did. He said he broke his brothers lap top and owed $200 and didn't know how he would pay for it. Wow !!!!!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Jerk!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes the plakat looks like he was beat up and he is very skinny.


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow! That is horrible! I'm so sorry! I can't believe that would happen on your first time using aquabid!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

You can tell him that he can get in trouble for this (can't he?)

There's definitely something in the terms and service for something like this


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

We are currently working on resolving this issue. We have to look into things a little more before a judgement be made and a name revealed.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

This person is not selling in this forums classifieds? If you can't review the name it would be nice to know.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you Olympia 

Hopefully people will feel better now.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

aokashi said:


> queens NY huh.... there's a creeper lurking in my territory D<


First the Mets and now this guy, lol.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

There is a saying: "Don't judge a book by it's cover" ;-) 

My version: "Don't let the book hit you in the back of the head" :shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol. Sometimes people aren't what they seem.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

it wasnt him was it?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

This is horrible! And just saying you probably shouldn't say maybe it is this person or whatnot but it could be this is definately suspicous and i would like to know who it is.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Some of the worst serial killers in history were seemingly the perfect neighbors and wives/husbands. Heck, even some innocent looking kids were serial killers. Can't get anymore unlikely than an eight year old, now can you?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree with you can't judge a book by it's cover. Some of the nicest people in the world are the worst human beings in the world. Sometimes their kindness is only a mask to hide the real monster.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Until we get this sorted out, I think it's best that we avoid speculation and finger pointing. Innocent until presumed guilty etc.

Also, Mo, I assure you no one is specifically targeting Lonestar Bettas.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, 
I just met Candice and HookedonBettas today in real life. They are nice people. This guy should be ashamed. Anyways we didn't get to discuss the situation much today but they told me to check out the thread. 

First thing I would do is ask this dude for a full refund or tell him you will be contacting the attorney general of the state he resides in. Perhaps even in file a report to the AG in Washington so he might be wanted in 2 states. Second if he used the US postal service this now becomes a federal offense. If you use the US post office to commit fraud, shipping the fake Bettas should count, then there could be federal charges brought up as well on this guy. 

Finally, since it happened on an Internet auction site there are new laws and a task force that protect buyers. Read this article 
Going, Going, Gone... Law Enforcement Efforts to Combat Internet Auction Fraud

Nothing like explaining to people in your cell block that your in jail because you suckered people over fish. 

I recommend that if you are going to buy things over the internet use an AMEX card, if you have no choice but to use Paypal use AMEX to make the payment via Paypal. AMEX will recover your money and you won't have to deal with the BS from paypa whenl trying to get your money back. 

I'm pretty sure you got his real name and stuff because you had to send the money via western union. Sending a warning and begin taking the necessary steps if he does not comply with your request for refund. Good luck


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

For the time being, while this matter is being resolved, this thread will be closed. Thank you for understanding.


----------

